

Freshmeat and ohloh about to closed - mrud
http://blog.devx.com/2010/06/famed-freshmeat-software-listi.html

======
mindcrime
Wow, that really sucks. I love both sites, and FM in particular has been
around - and been a big part of the open source world - for what feels like
forever. If Freshmeat really goes away, that feels like the end of an era. :-(

That said, here's an opportunity for somebody who wants to put together a new
clone site... Maybe featuring the best parts of Freshmeat + Ohloh?

